# check engine light - code P0411



## jeb (Jul 11, 2002)

Our 1999 Passat GLX got this code last weekend. This code indicates a problem with the secondary air injection system. According to my husband, there are 4 possible things that could be the problem...all of which cost about $120. We could take it to the dealer and pay $80 to have them get a code, then $80 for them to erase the code and then who knows how much to then fix the problem (which will likely be labor intensive). Or we could just replace all of the 4 parts that we think are the problem. Any suggestions on minimizing costs to fix this unknown problem would be welcomed, as well as any ideas on what the problem might actually be.
Keep in mind that we have been using the Passat to pull our boat (fishing boat weighing about 1500 lbs...within the 2000 lb limit for this vehicle). But we're worried that the check engine light may have something to do with this. Mileage is only about 47,000 miles on this car. Incidentally, we are still driving the car and haven't noticed anything unusual in the way it drives or sounds.
Signed, Worried About Passy


----------



## Just Some Guy1 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: check engine light - code P0411 (jeb)*

Which parts do you think might be the problem?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: check engine light - code P0411 (Just Some Guy1)*

Given my experience with the local VW dealer (wanted to change my Golf's fuel pump for $712 when all along it was the ECU that went south), I change out all the parts myself, one by one till you found the prob. Chances are the VW dealer will change more than one and charge you for the diagnosis etc. At $110/hr here, I can change a hellava lot of parts. If you have a clue as to what is most likely cause, start with that, you may get lucky and change only one or two items, saving a whole bunch in the process. Plus even if you change all 4, at least you know the whole system is brand new, and if you buy the parts at a discount from somewhere like Russel Automotive, changing all 4 would be only a bit more expensive than having dealer diagnose and change one or two!


----------



## jeb (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: check engine light - code P0411 (Just Some Guy1)*

Based on info from the Bentley CD, we think it's one of the following...secondary air injection pump relay, secondary air injection valve, or one of the two combi-valves.


----------



## Just Some Guy1 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: check engine light - code P0411 (jeb)*

If you can get access to a Vag-Com, I'll tell you what to do.


----------

